# me just being nosey



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

I was sitting with my kids as they were trying to name our 6 new turkey poults that are only a few days old. So I was wondering if everyone else names their birds and also what kinds on names do you give them? Not all of our birds have names but most do. And so i thought I would share them since I'm asking all of you to share your chick names. So here it goes. Lol Stewie (buff roo) Marty,Mac,Rocky ( my royal palm toms.) Cinnamon (old english hen) honey( old english hen) we call her little momma since she hatched babies (1 buff, 1 old english) they are the odd balls. Bob ( antwerp quail hen) We had 3 all named bob. . Mr. White, Afro, Quacker ( the ducks.) Diva and Blue ( peafowl) Sinatra, skye,hearts, pepper ( guineas) Squishy , and peeps (buff chick) Spaz, Poo, (turkey poults). Can anyone tell they have been named by children? Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is one link to a name thread. There is actually a few going.

http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/names-787/


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I have a few names for my chickens. It's mostly difficult for me to tell my wyandottes apart, so I don't have names for each of them because of this. But there are a few I can pick out. I have Foghorn (RIR roo), Amelia (RIR hen), Pearl (wyandotte hen), Broody (wyandotte hen), The Biter (wyandotte hen), and then I have one turkey named Lulu.  I could probably give them all names if I tried to tell them apart better.. I just haven't gotten around to it yet!


----------



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

I am a first-timer and the hens are our "first ladies," so we named them after the US First Ladies of the White House: Martha, Abigail, Elizabeth, Dolley, etc etc. 

At least this way we can keep track of their order and I have 52 names to use.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

aacre said:


> I have a few names for my chickens. It's mostly difficult for me to tell my wyandottes apart, so I don't have names for each of them because of this. But there are a few I can pick out. I have Foghorn (RIR roo), Amelia (RIR hen), Pearl (wyandotte hen), Broody (wyandotte hen), The Biter (wyandotte hen), and then I have one turkey named Lulu.  I could probably give them all names if I tried to tell them apart better.. I just haven't gotten around to it yet!


I have a hard time telling my buff orpington hens apart. So they have no names right now. I only have 3 right now so maybe I should just try harder? Lol


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

SocialWorkSarah said:


> I am a first-timer and the hens are our "first ladies," so we named them after the US First Ladies of the White House: Martha, Abigail, Elizabeth, Dolley, etc etc.
> 
> At least this way we can keep track of their order and I have 52 names to use.


I like that idea. I would be like I have to get more hens iv only used 3 names. Lol


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

overrunwithroos said:


> I have a hard time telling my buff orpington hens apart. So they have no names right now. I only have 3 right now so maybe I should just try harder? Lol


Lol! I only have 6 wyandottes. I have 3 left that need names.. I could do it if I tried harder! Watch! They'll have names by the end of the weekend!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are the chickie names so far: Dusty Springfeather (Wy who was the first chick to take a dust bath), Danica Patrick (Wy), Norma Jean Baker (Buff Orp), Daenerys Targaryen (Buff Orp), Lucy (RIR). Got 7 more to figure out.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

aacre said:


> Lol! I only have 6 wyandottes. I have 3 left that need names.. I could do it if I tried harder! Watch! They'll have names by the end of the weekend!


Lol yea iv been thinking of buff names . Lol I've made myself feel bad for not naming them lol the kids are working on naming the rest of the poults names. I ask them what are you going to do if it is a boy and your calling it a girl name. They say so its not like they really no that's their name. But I would swear 1 of my toms knows his name lol but he's a trouble maker so I'm always like Marty knock it off. And he will but then he's mad at me so I have to go out with my sweet voice and tell him come on Marty pants and give him treats. The rumor around our house is he's such a brat bc " someone" spoils him lol but I have no idea what they are talking about lol


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Oommmmmm! Somebody's spoiling him! It's okay though, somebody needs to spoil them! I'm the one that spoils mine. Even though my husband is the one who wanted chickens to begin with. My turkey, Lulu, knows her name very well! All she ever wants is cuddles and pets. lol


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

aacre said:


> Oommmmmm! Somebody's spoiling him! It's okay though, somebody needs to spoil them! I'm the one that spoils mine. Even though my husband is the one who wanted chickens to begin with. My turkey, Lulu, knows her name very well! All she ever wants is cuddles and pets. lol


I wanted chickens. And guineas lol my boys wanted peacocks amd ducks and my daughter wants a certain type of chicken that I can't find. Lol but I'm the one who takes care of all of them most the time but I love doing it.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Do you have any peacocks? They are beautiful birds! I live in a small community and in the heart of the town lives two peacocks. Its really fun to see them sitting in trees.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

aacre said:


> Do you have any peacocks? They are beautiful birds! I live in a small community and in the heart of the town lives two peacocks. Its really fun to see them sitting in trees.


I have a pair of them right now. And I'm on a waiting list for a couple pied. But iv been on the list since last year when I got mine so who knows lol mine like to hang out in the chicken coop during the day and come out in the evenings to visit and look for bugs and stuff then they will rooste outside ( most the time on top of the house) lol they are weird. But we love them. And listening to them just starting to learn their noises is hilarious.

















Diva and Blue (aka Drama) are their names.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

overrunwithroos said:


> I have a pair of them right now. And I'm on a waiting list for a couple pied. But iv been on the list since last year when I got mine so who knows lol mine like to hang out in the chicken coop during the day and come out in the evenings to visit and look for bugs and stuff then they will rooste outside ( most the time on top of the house) lol they are weird. But we love them. And listening to them just starting to learn their noises is hilarious.
> 
> Diva and Blue (aka Drama) are their names.


Not sure why 1 pic posted twice?


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Awe! They are ADORABLE! They do make some weird noises! I think the ones in our community have the coyotes scared of them. They are left loose all the time at night and they're always back in the morning. It's amazing. I really love the first picture you posted of the one that's on there twice. "Eye see you!"  What a beautiful couple of peacocks you have!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am very curious about raising peacocks!


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

aacre said:


> Awe! They are ADORABLE! They do make some weird noises! I think the ones in our community have the coyotes scared of them. They are left loose all the time at night and they're always back in the morning. It's amazing. I really love the first picture you posted of the one that's on there twice. "Eye see you!"  What a beautiful couple of peacocks you have!


Thank you. That one is my fav too. That's Diva. She loves the camera lol. Most of the pics I have of her wre close ups lol Blue aka. Drama is the total opposite he runs from the camera. Lol


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I am very curious about raising peacocks!


Everyone ways its difficult, but I raised mine from a week or so old and never had an issue. So if I can do it anyone can. Lol just like all other birds you have to show them how to eat. It took mine awhile to eat on their own. I would give them like baby ceareal and plain yogurt first off my finger then a spoon. Lol and fed them like that for awhile. They say you have to keep them in something with a wire bottom up off the ground for the 1st year of theirs lives. They are horrible about eating their own poo to the point they will die from it is what I was told. I done that for about a month but being me and always having a problem following directions and also being the type that hates being told "YOU HAVE TO" I started putting them on the ground in a day pen at about a month maybe 2 months old. I Always made sure their food was in something they couldn't mess in and I hoped I wasn't screwing up lol its been almost a year and iv not killed them yet lol they were roosting I my chicken coop but now that its starting to stay nice they would rather stay outside. But they will hang out in the coop most of the day? Lol they are fun. And can be really loud. Mine aren't full grown and are learning to make other noises right now. But they aren't loud all the time like the guineas. And they are very personable. And I say snooty lol they hate the snow. Diva wasn't as bad as blue she would go out in it. But she would hope or fly and not stand in 1 place to long. Blue would stay in the coop and complain lol when he did come out he would fly or hop to places the snow wasn't covering until he felt he was close enough to get to me. Idk how many times I was walking and he would start flying and just grab me with his feet wherever he could and start flapping and flying until he was on top if my head or on my shoulder. Lol I would be doing my chores while wearing a peacock and when I would pass something not snoe covered he would just hop or fly off. Lol he will still get me every once in awhile. They like to follow me around the yard and I will run from him he will just fly to me grab me and get up on my shoulder or head. You can't escape him. Lol I tell my bf I'm glad we don't have neighbors real close they would think I'm crazy when they see me out playing with the birds. Lol sorry I got off track lol after all the reading iv done on incubating peafowl eggs I got scared it sounds difficult so iv not tried that yet. But think maybe by the time mine start laying possibly next year I will feel more comfortable trying it. But no way I want to now. Lol but I would buy more little ones without hesitation.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

overrunwithroos said:


> Everyone ways its difficult, but I raised mine from a week or so old and never had an issue. So if I can do it anyone can. Lol just like all other birds you have to show them how to eat. It took mine awhile to eat on their own. I would give them like baby ceareal and plain yogurt first off my finger then a spoon. Lol and fed them like that for awhile. They say you have to keep them in something with a wire bottom up off the ground for the 1st year of theirs lives. They are horrible about eating their own poo to the point they will die from it is what I was told. I done that for about a month but being me and always having a problem following directions and also being the type that hates being told "YOU HAVE TO" I started putting them on the ground in a day pen at about a month maybe 2 months old. I Always made sure their food was in something they couldn't mess in and I hoped I wasn't screwing up lol its been almost a year and iv not killed them yet lol they were roosting I my chicken coop but now that its starting to stay nice they would rather stay outside. But they will hang out in the coop most of the day? Lol they are fun. And can be really loud. Mine aren't full grown and are learning to make other noises right now. But they aren't loud all the time like the guineas. And they are very personable. And I say snooty lol they hate the snow. Diva wasn't as bad as blue she would go out in it. But she would hope or fly and not stand in 1 place to long. Blue would stay in the coop and complain lol when he did come out he would fly or hop to places the snow wasn't covering until he felt he was close enough to get to me. Idk how many times I was walking and he would start flying and just grab me with his feet wherever he could and start flapping and flying until he was on top if my head or on my shoulder. Lol I would be doing my chores while wearing a peacock and when I would pass something not snoe covered he would just hop or fly off. Lol he will still get me every once in awhile. They like to follow me around the yard and I will run from him he will just fly to me grab me and get up on my shoulder or head. You can't escape him. Lol I tell my bf I'm glad we don't have neighbors real close they would think I'm crazy when they see me out playing with the birds. Lol sorry I got off track lol after all the reading iv done on incubating peafowl eggs I got scared it sounds difficult so iv not tried that yet. But think maybe by the time mine start laying possibly next year I will feel more comfortable trying it. But no way I want to now. Lol but I would buy more little ones without hesitation.


Those are very funny stories they sound adorable! I may have to give it a try but not until next year LOL! I've got 12 baby chicks to raise! Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------

